# Different Proteins/Protein supplements



## zROgravity (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw a few comments on another thread and thought it would be a good subject. The question I'm referring to is "What is the best protein powder?".
I don't know a whole lot about the different proteins but I do know there are several. I cant tell you which is the best because I haven't tried them all however, I think that not just one protein type cant take the cake for the best. Your body will demand different proteins at different (i.e. breakfast and post workout).
So what do you guys think? Is there really a best protein over all? Or is it a Nutrition Timing thing?


----------



## juuced (Apr 22, 2015)

most guys are going to say dont take protein powders but use real food.  I tend to agree with this but use powder as well on a limited bases.

I think a whey protein mixed with a simple sugar post work out is the one time per day when its a good idea.

Ill take a casein protein before bed sometimes so it feeds my muscles most of the night while Im sleeping.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 22, 2015)

Whey: Fast Digesting
Casein: Slow Digesting, full longer

Beyond that, there are a few differences:

Taste of each product, varies a great deal between brands.
Macro breakdown on the products. The quantity of proteins/fats/carbs will vary between brands.

I use liquid food for two reasons. It fits my schedule (i can sip a shake in a meeting but can't be gobbling down hard-boiled eggs so to speak) and they help me hit my target macros each day. I find it easy to consume a shake here and there to get help me reach my protein target per day without additional fats and sugars that could come with eating solid foods (or which I would prefer to get from eating solid foods). I have found that casein keeps me fuller longer, so I take it when I want to ride out a few hours without getting hungry. Whey hits your system faster and is digested faster so this I use mostly post-workout and for flavor variety (when mixed with my casein).

View it as a tool in the toolbox. If you think they will help you get the job done, then by all means add them in.

My favorite Whey Brand: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/cellucor/cor-performance-whey.html
My favorite Casein Brand: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/muscletech/essential-series-platinum-casein.html

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 22, 2015)

Definitely agree with dizzle ^ In the morning I don't have time to make a breakfast meal so i make a shake using whey to get the quick protein and to help reach my macros for the day. I haven't used casein but it sounds like it would be good for a before bed thing like juuced said. Real food is always a better option but so far Im still convinced there is no "best protein" its more a timing process. thanks guys


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

The type of protein is irrelevant if you're mixing it up in your diet ie chicken, beef, fish, etc and it won't make a damn bit of difference if you use whey of casein at that point.

The timing of nutrients is also irrelevant unless it applies to you soecifically. What I mean is you time your nutrients to get you the best performance in the gym and throughout the day. Timing will not impact body composition directly. You don't need a slow digesting protein before bed just like you don't need a quick digesting protein upon waking. Just eat whatever tastes good and has a complete profile of amino acids.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 22, 2015)

zROgravity said:


> Definitely agree with dizzle ^ In the morning I don't have time to make a breakfast meal so i make a shake using whey to get the quick protein and to help reach my macros for the day. I haven't used casein but it sounds like it would be good for a before bed thing like juuced said. Real food is always a better option but so far Im still convinced there is no "best protein" its more a timing process. thanks guys



I don't really use casein at night, pre-bed so to speak because as doc said, overall I don't think it really matters, the entire day matters.

I use it more as a hunger management tool. For instance, I found that if I had a shake in the AM, like you do, and if it was all whey, I would be hungy within about an hour after the shake. Once i switched it up to a casein (well 1 scoop casein and 1 scoop whey), I can extend that out to about 3 hours (which is ideal for me) and not be "starving" by the next time I wanted to eat. It's a bit of trickery but I use all the tricks I can.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I don't really use casein at night, pre-bed so to speak because as doc said, overall I don't think it really matters, the entire day matters.
> 
> I use it more as a hunger management tool. For instance, I found that if I had a shake in the AM, like you do, and if it was all whey, I would be hungy within about an hour after the shake. Once i switched it up to a casein (well 1 scoop casein and 1 scoop whey), I can extend that out to about 3 hours (which is ideal for me) and not be "starving" by the next time I wanted to eat. It's a bit of trickery but I use all the tricks I can.



You mix your shakes with water? 

Reason I ask is bc that happens to me when I make shakes in water. Adding in some milk eliminates this from the fat content and you also get some of the casein mixed in.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 22, 2015)

Protein powder with water? Ugh that sounds horrible!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Protein powder with water? Ugh that sounds horrible!!!



It is but it cuts out a few hundred calories when I skip the whole milk. Sometimes I'll put some granola or oats in there but usually I'll just have a banana afterwards.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Milk protein is 80% casein anyway.


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 22, 2015)

I mix with whole milk for macro purposes and also throw in oats a banana and few other things for my breakfast.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You mix your shakes with water?
> 
> Reason I ask is bc that happens to me when I make shakes in water. Adding in some milk eliminates this from the fat content and you also get some of the casein mixed in.



Yes I do. I used to use Skim milk but that's another 80 cals (and some carbs) I decided to cut to make room for other solid food calories. The brands of whey/casein I use mix great in water (my old ones did not) so I didn't really miss the milk.


----------



## juuced (Apr 22, 2015)

post work out shake:  whey protein, frozen blue berries, organic tomato juice, organic tart cherry juice, coconut water....... taste yummy


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Protein powder with water? Ugh that sounds horrible!!!



I've found the brand of protein you use has a large effect here. The stuff I used to use was very bad in water, current brands mix very well and are still creamy and have a good texture.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It is but it cuts out a few hundred calories when I skip the whole milk. Sometimes I'll put some granola or oats in there but usually I'll just have a banana afterwards.



Exactly why I cut it out. 1 cup of skim milk has 80 calories, only has 8 grams of protein but 11 grams of sugar (which I keep low and prefer to eat). 1 scoop of the whey I use (or casein) has 110 calories, 25 grams of protein, and only 1 gram of sugar. So for me, it fits my macros better.


----------



## alicks.gall (Apr 23, 2015)

yeaaah im pretty simple. whey isolate protein with water. maybe a scoop in the morning with a yogurt... but def a scoop before workout then 2 scoops after. i try to get most of my protein through high protein foods.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2015)

Mix that protein powder with your black coffee in the morning.

Thank me later.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 23, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Mix that protein powder with your black coffee in the morning.
> 
> Thank me later.



I've been doing this for years.

Chocolates make mocha, cinnabon is good too.


----------

